# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  اكتشف الاختراق .. كيف تنظف جهازك من ملفات التجسس

## البركان الهادئ

*تعتبر ملفات التجسس، أو ما يطلق عليها اسم (أحصنة طروادة، أو التروجان)، من أكثر الملفات إرهاقاً للأجهزة الشخصية، واختراقاً للخصوصية التي يأمل فيها كل منا، خاصة خلال عمله على الإنترنت. 
ورغم محاولة شركات البرمجيات إصدار نسخ أكثر تطوراً، غير قابلة للاختراق، إلا أن الشركات تترك منافذ في برامجها من أجل الاتصال بالإنترنت، والحصول على معلومات حول منتجاتها، وغيرها من المنافذ الأخرى، التي باتت وسيلة سهلة للاختراق لمن يملك برامج الاختراق. 
ولعل البعض يلاحظ وجود بيانات متدفقة دخولاً وخروجاً من جهازه الآلي خلال اتصاله بالإنترنت، رغم عدم طلبه أي معلومات، أو أن يلاحظ بطئاً شديداً في الاتصال بالإنترنت بشكل دائم، وهو ما يعني أن أحد برامج التجسس تقوم بعملها من نقل بيانات شخصية من جهاز الحاسب الآلي إلى جهات خارجية. 
ولا يلحظ معظم الناس وجود هذه الملفات في أجهزتهم، لأنها تختبئ على الفور في مجلدات معينة، وتتخذ أشكالاً وأسماءً وهمية، قد لا يعيرها البعض اهتمامه أبداً. 
لذلك، فإننا ننصح باتخاذ بعض الإجراءات الاحتياطية للأجهزة، والتي سوف يدهش البعض منّا في وجود هذا العدد من ملفات التجسس (أو أحصنة طروادة) في حواسيبهم، دون معرفة منهم بذلك. 
ما هي ملفات التجسس: 
ملفات التجسس أو (الباتشات أوالتروجانات Trojan أو أحصنة طروادة) تعني جميعها شيئاً واحداً، وهو: ملف أو برنامج مخفي في جهاز الكمبيوتر يستطيع المخترق من خلاله الوصول إلى إعدادات وملفات ومحتويات جهازك والتلاعب في نظامه ومكوناته. 
بمعنى أن اختراق كمبيوترك بات سهلا وميسرا بسبب وجود ذلك النوع من الملفات (الباتشات), حتى ولو وجد عندك احد برامج الجدران النارية التي تحمي من الاختراق. 
كيف تصل هذه الملفات إلى أجهزتنا: 
تصل هذه الملفات إلى أجهزة الحاسب الآلي عبر عدة طرق، فإما عن طريق إحدى المنافذ التي تتركها شركات البرمجيات، وعلى رأسها شركة مايكروسوفت، عبر برامج الويندوز، أو عبر بعض المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت التي تستغل دخول المستخدمين لها لإرسال ملفات تجسسية قد تساعد في تحديد المواقع التي يدخلها الشخص، وبالتالي ترسل له إعلانات أو عروض تجارية دون طلبه، أو عبر البرامج المباعة والمتناقلة عبر الإنترنت، والتي تفتح باباً واسعاً لدخول ملفات التجسس إلى أجهزتنا الآلية دون استئذان، ومن أهمها السيديات التي تباع على قارعة الطرق، وتضمّ برامج عديدة. 
بالإضافة إلى بعض الرسائل التي تصل إلى البريد الإلكتروني، والتي ترسل ملفّ تجسس حال فتح الرسالة في الجهاز، أو عبر إرسال ملف عبر الماسنجر خلال محادثة بين طرفين، أو غيرا من الطرق الأخرى والعديدة. 
كيف نتخلّص من هذه الملفات المؤرقة؟ 
هناك عدّة طرق تؤمن تنظيفاً معقولاً لبرامج التجسس التي دخلت إلى أجهزتنا، والتي يعرف الشخص ما إذا كان جهازه مخترقاً أو به هذه الملفات أيضاً. ويفضّل عمل هذه الإعدادات بشكل دوري لضمان سلامة الجهاز بشكل دائم. 
الطريقة الأولى: 
وتتم عبر الضغط على زر (ابدأ) أو (Start) ثم اختيار (تشغيل)، أو (Run)، ثم كتابة الأمر التالي في النافذة المخصصة (RegEdit)، وعندها ستظهر لك نافذة البرنامج الرئيسية، اختر منها خيار:" HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" 
ثم اختر:" SOFTWARE" 
ثم اختر"MICROSOFT" 
ثم:" WINDOWS" 
ثم:” CURRENT VERSION " بعد ذلك ستظهر لك قائمة طويلة. 
ما يهمنا منها هنا هو ثلاثة مجلدات فقط وهي:”Run" و “Run Once"و”Run Service" ابحث في كل واحد منها عن: PATCH.EXEأو عن: EXPLO32 أو عن: server.exec أو عن:\windows\Expl32.exe أو عن:Explorer32. 
وما أن تجد احدها في تلك الملفات الثلاثة قم بحذفه عن طريق الضغط على الزر الأيمن للفأرة ثم اختيار: "Delete” . 
ولاحظ عموما الملفات التي امتدادها: exe. 
بعد ذلك اعد تشغيل الجهاز وسوف تجد جهازك بإذن الله خاليا من ملفات التجسس. 
الطريقة الثانية:

وهي طرقة أسهل، وتتم عبر الدخول إلى نظام الدوس. 
وفيها ادخل من جهازك إلى نظام الدوس، ثم اكتب الأمر التالي: 
c:\windows\dir patch حتى تبحث عن الباتش, بعد ذلك اضغط "ادخال" أو إنتر. 
وإذا وجدت ملف الباتش في جهازك قم بحذفه عن طريق الأمر التالي: 
*c:\windows\delete patch
بعد ذلك أعد تشغيل الجهاز وسوف تجد جهازك بإذن الله خاليا من ملفات التجسس.
http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=42398






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يالبركان الهادي على المعلومة القيمة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلم يا حبيب و تم البحث و الحمد لله سليمين
                        	*

----------


## The Gunners

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم والمميز
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا يا هندسة
                        	*

----------

